# Any correlation between matting and stress?



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I was combing Finn out today and he had a few mats and thought I had them out and was running my hands over him and it felt like not only were the mats not gone, but they had multiplied and grown in size. 

About a year ago, I took a training class to see whether Augie might be suitable for work as a Pet Partner (what some refer to as therapy work). In the training, the signs of a dog under stress were discussed and one of the signs - kind of need a dark dog to see it well on - is that they throw dander. 

Finn does not enjoy grooming at all, and since it seemed the more I combed on him, the more mats he was getting, I wondered whether stress plays a part in worsening the matting process when they are going through the blowing coat phase?? I know he stresses, because he pants, so I try to keep the sessions short and give occasional treats.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I vote Yes! When Jack arrived home from the Vet after surgery, he was filled with mats.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is such a drag. I felt the same with Zoey. I actually think she is going threw a second coat change. I found a large amount of matting down her chest and front legs. She has never gotten bad in that area. got her all detangled yesterday and now they are back again.
I had such a hard time the first go around with the mats just coming right back. The slicker brush really works good to get the baby fuzz and hair out that is shedding. I think its the two textures binding together. I compare this type of matting to feel more like thick felt.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think both you Lindas are right. Stress can do just about anything to dogs. Never heard of it but with all that I've heard about stress , I would say definitely. Do you notice it more around the shoulders and tail. If so ,it could be the result of piloerection. ?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just know I worked on Jack for more than an hour as he slept off the medication from the surgery. Mats were every where, I could not believe all the mats! I was so glad Jack was sleeping.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I vote Yes! When Jack arrived home from the Vet after surgery, he was filled with mats.


Now that you mention it, Linda, Kodi had mats when he came home form the hospital when he got sick last year. ...And he almost never has had mats in his adult coat.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> I think both you Lindas are right. Stress can do just about anything to dogs. Never heard of it but with all that I've heard about stress , I would say definitely. Do you notice it more around the shoulders and tail. If so ,it could be the result of piloerection. ?


When the Pet Partner trainer told us about the dander throwing thing, I looked at her for a minute to make sure she wasn't joking. It just sounded so 'out there'. But today, when this dog ended up with more mats than he had when I started on him, I started thinking about it and wondered that, if they are capable of throwing dander, maybe that process also is capable of throwing or doing something weird with their hair.

I remember having read of others who combed on their dogs during coat blowing and mentioning that the mats seemed to immediately return right before their eyes. It would be interesting to know whether these were Havs who didn't particularly like and stressed during grooming. I don't recall this happening with Augie - when I combed his out, they were out for the time being.

Piloerection? What is that? I guess it was the shoulder area - it was mostly at the top of the sides and front of his 'arms', his flank area and, yes, around his tail and on his bum.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I also know that dogs (and amny other animals) shed more when they are stressed. This is a defence mechanism so that if a predator is trying to grab them, it may end up with just a mouthful of loose hair while the animal gets away. Our guys don't shed much, but maybe, under stress, it's just enough to cause more matting.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> When the Pet Partner trainer told us about the dander throwing thing, I looked at her for a minute to make sure she wasn't joking. It just sounded so 'out there'. But today, when this dog ended up with more mats than he had when I started on him, I started thinking about it and wondered that, if they are capable of throwing dander, maybe that process also is capable of throwing or doing something weird with their hair.
> 
> I remember having read of others who combed on their dogs during coat blowing and mentioning that the mats seemed to immediately return right before their eyes. It would be interesting to know whether these were Havs who didn't particularly like and stressed during grooming. I don't recall this happening with Augie - when I combed his out, they were out for the time being.
> 
> Piloerection? What is that? I guess it was the shoulder area - it was mostly at the top of the sides and front of his 'arms', his flank area and, yes, around his tail and on his bum.


yeah Linda, piloerection is the raising of the dogs hair or hackles along their back, Then can run right to the base of the tail. I'm sure you've seen it ,more so in an aggressive dog, with shorter hair. It's simply a stress or fear that causes it. Like Karen mentions too, stress can do funny things to hair. Humans too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda, I hate to say this, but I think the problem is simply the dreaded coat blowing, worse in some than in others. My experience with stress and matting is: the more stressed I am, the more they mat.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Or is it vice versa?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Probably both, Geri!!!

Linda, when we first got Abby at eight months she was extremely stressed and she had the worst mats I'd ever seen and I've had long-haired dogs for many many years! She would pant, too. She doesn't pant anymore but she is still too stressed to even take a treat. These guys are mysteries in more ways than one.......haha But, I have a feeling Finn is probably blowing coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> My experience with stress and matting is: the more stressed I am, the more they mat.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Made me laugh too!!!! The stress thing is true some females blow their coat after giving birth, my girl Misty did not blow but dropped her undercoat after a strong corticosteroid shot.it looked like a dove died, it happened in class and to break the silence some one said "oh keep the labs at bay".


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Right now Roki is covered in matts. It happened overnight and corresponded with extremely cold and snowy weather. Tonnes of snow and freezing temperatures make him so stressed that he doesn't know how to walk or what to do outside. He pees but poo is a big problem. He also hates waterproof trousersuit and whenever he sees it in my hand he runs under the bed to hide. The other result of stress is new scabs on his face (we cured secondary pyoderma just three months ago). I started to cry when I found them last night. He has not eaten since Saturday evening. I took him to the vet this morning, but everything was OK. She gave me ointment for scabs, something to calm down tummy and said it is just stress he cannot cope with. She also gave me homeopatic stuff for stress - five drops per each bowl of water. I am really devastated! My baby is suffering so much! Anyone with similar experiences?

Marina and Roki under stress


----------

